# Snow in the south



## Krooked_S (Nov 4, 2013)

It's cold out! I think this has been one of the coldest winters in a while.how is everyone else doing this winter


----------



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

Same here in the foothills of carolina


----------



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

Im in pickens sc. Thats in what we call the upstate and we got 6" of snow and some sleet and freezing rain. There was ice a good ways south in this storm


----------



## Krooked_S (Nov 4, 2013)

Georgia about 2 hrs east of atlanta and about a 1hr from South Carolina we had a good full day of freezing rain and sleet then late last night it started snowing and stopped late this morning


----------



## MJackson1480 (Feb 12, 2014)

Krooked_S said:


> Georgia about 2 hrs east of atlanta and about a 1hr from South Carolina we had a good full day of freezing rain and sleet then late last night it started snowing and stopped late this morning



I'll trade all of you lol I'm in manitoba canada we've hit -63.4F for week straight couple three weeks ago


----------



## saskcattle (Mar 17, 2014)

warming up here in Saskatchewan gettin to +5c during day had a rough winter couple weeks we were at -56C with the wind chill


----------



## Krooked_S (Nov 4, 2013)

Is that a British white


----------



## saskcattle (Mar 17, 2014)

they are speckle park cattle. A new breed developed in Saskatchewan Canada. They are very popular in Australia and New Zealand. They finish in feedlots faster than a lot of cattle.


----------



## aidan (Jan 7, 2014)

But they are a smaller breed usally only finish at 900-1000lbs


----------



## saskcattle (Mar 17, 2014)

Depends what you buy. There are some bigger cows in the breed. But saying that yes they don't get to the size a Simmental calf would but I run black angus and tans and have been very happy with the crosses I get.


----------



## brahman (Sep 11, 2014)

The cattle are white parks


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

I like the speckle parks I was at agribition this week and there beatiful cattle


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Whether speckle park is a dairy or beef cattle?


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Basically beef. They are based off a shorthorn. Specifically the teeswater cattle.


----------

